# Windows 10



## Gail.S (Mar 11, 2016)

I keep getting prompts to install Windows 10, which will replace my current Windows 7. My question to the group is does anyone use Windows 10 if so how does it stack up to previous applications.


----------



## Laurie (Mar 11, 2016)

Yes I use it.

It's better than Windows 8 but not as good as Windows 7.

The upgrade is only free for a limited period.


----------



## Gail.S (Mar 11, 2016)

Thanks, Laurie. I knew it was only free for a short time and reserved a copy but haven't made myself install it yet.


----------



## jujube (Mar 11, 2016)

I have passed on Windows 10 and stuck to an older version.  I have an old laptop that is limping along on its last legs and every time I try to install an upgrade, all hell breaks loose.   I say if it ain't broke, don't mess with it....


----------



## Pits54 (Mar 11, 2016)

I went to window 10. So far it's great..


----------



## Gail.S (Mar 11, 2016)

Pits, was it hard to learn to navigate? I'm just afraid I will have trouble doing what I now do without giving it any thought. Thanks for the input everyone.


----------



## Pits54 (Mar 11, 2016)

No, not really. I just took my time with it.. I always welcome a new challenge..


----------



## BlunderWoman (Mar 11, 2016)

I'm not that impressed with windows 10


----------



## tnthomas (Mar 11, 2016)

Gail.S said:


> I keep getting prompts to install Windows 10, which will replace my current Windows 7. My question to the group is does anyone use Windows 10 if so how does it stack up to previous applications.



If I were you, I would stay with Windows 7.  Security updates will continue until  Jan. 14, 2020.


----------



## Gail.S (Mar 11, 2016)

tnthomas said:


> If I were you, I would stay with Windows 7.  Security updates will continue until  Jan. 14, 2020.


Tnthomas, are you says they would continue security updates on 7 until 2020?  I think I read where you can revert to your old system if not happy with 10. But I am thinking too that they would have already captured all they wanted to know about you once you let them in. I'm leaning on staying with Windows 7.


----------



## tnthomas (Mar 11, 2016)

Gail.S said:


> Tnthomas, are you says they would continue security updates on 7 until 2020?  I think I read where you can revert to your old system if not happy with 10. But I am thinking too that they would have already captured all they wanted to know about you once you let them in. I'm leaning on staying with Windows 7.



Yes, follow the link to the Microsoft site, and look under the column titled "End of extended support"


----------



## Don M. (Mar 11, 2016)

I upgraded to W10 about 3 months ago.  There was a bit of a "learning curve" while I figured out how to do all the things I had been doing on W7, but it wasn't all that hard.  After using W10 for several weeks, I am just as satisfied with it as I was with W7.  The W10 browser...Edge...is faster than either Firefox or Chrome, and I am using it more and more.  Based on my experience, I would recommend W10.


----------



## Gail.S (Mar 11, 2016)

Thanks, Don. All in all, I still haven't decided but I do feel better able to make an informed decision now.


----------



## Butterfly (Mar 11, 2016)

I have an extended service agreement with Dell.  I asked one of the technicians whether I should upgrade or not and he said he'd stick with Windows 7 as long as he could.


----------



## Manatee (Mar 11, 2016)

Our kids gave us a new computer as a christmas present.  It runs W10, our old one is Vista.  It is a _really_ long leap to go from one to the other.  About the time I have it figured out they will come out with W13.

I was able to load Office 2007 on it from the discs that I got when the Vista machine was new.


----------



## Laurie (Mar 12, 2016)

Gail.S said:


> Pits, was it hard to learn to navigate? I'm just afraid I will have trouble doing what I now do without giving it any thought. Thanks for the input everyone.



Yes you will.
I've been using it for months and still have to stop and think and work out how to do things which had become almost instinctive in earlier versions of Windows.


----------



## IKE (Mar 12, 2016)

I was advised by a computer tech at Best Buy (where I bought my current system) a few weeks ago to stay with my Windows 7 Home Premium as long as I could.......now that I know that 7 will still be supported till 2020 I'm going to hold off upgrading to 10.


----------



## AprilSun (Mar 12, 2016)

A guy told me that Dell and Yahoo told him to not install Windows 10. Also, a friend of mine installed it and now wishes she hadn't. It made a mess of some of her programs and data that she couldn't recover. If you're still undecided, you could check it out on one of the computer displays in a store like Walmart, Best Buy, etc. I looked at it at Walmart and I said, No thanks!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 12, 2016)

Thanks everyone, I haven't received any prompts to upgrade to Windows 10 yet, but I'd rather stick with my Windows 7, used to that and happy with it.


----------



## Peppermint Patty (Mar 12, 2016)

*Stick With Windows Seven*

I have been advised to stick to my Win. 7 by two different IT guys (one of them is my son).  Both have told me that when Microsoft
puts out new programs it takes a while for them to iron out all of the kinks.  

I am, therefore, sticking to the tried and true for me.  Someone above commented that "If it ain't broke, why fix it?" I agree!  :encouragement:


----------



## nitelite (Mar 12, 2016)

Gail, I just purchased, with apprehension, a new laptop with Windows 10. There is still much it has that I know nothing about but I am able to continue doing what I was doing with Windows 7. I will patiently learn what else there is, as there is a lot, in time. I am happy with it.


----------



## oohjarwatsit (Mar 13, 2016)

We are getting prompts too and will do so in the next month or so, hopefully the glitches will be ironed out by then.


----------



## Gail.S (Mar 13, 2016)

Thanks for calming my worse fears about W10. But I've decided to pass, stick with W7.


----------



## Don M. (Mar 13, 2016)

W10 had a pretty rocky rollout, and was full of bugs during its first couple of months....which is probably why it developed a negative reaction from so many of the early users.  Most of the problems were fixed by early November, and installations since have been fairly trouble free.  

Technology marches on, and virtually everything related to computers eventually becomes Obsolete...so change is inevitable.  There are probably many people still using W95 and Vista, but more and more, the old programs will cease to function with newer applications, and expose the user to the increased possibility of hacking and viruses, etc.  

If the "rumors" are correct, at some point MS is going to release an update that forces everyone to W10...whether they want it or not.  You might as well start planning on upgrading, at your convenience...instead of letting MS "surprise" you some morning.


----------



## chic (Mar 14, 2016)

BlunderWoman said:


> I'm not that impressed with windows 10



Why not?? I keep getting prompts to upgrade too but like Jujube, I'm afraid it will then take me a long time to accomplish what i can now do in seconds. What are the system requirements for windows 10???


----------



## Murphy (Mar 14, 2016)

Hi all 

I kept getting prompts to upgrade to Win10 but put it off for many months after a computer geek advised me to wait a few months after its release. 

I finally bit the bullet a couple of months ago and its simple to operate. The upgrade leaves all your existing files where they are and settings the same.

What is different is the little windows icon in the corner that brings up most used programs, files apps and settings.


----------



## Don M. (Mar 14, 2016)

chic said:


> Why not?? I keep getting prompts to upgrade too but like Jujube, I'm afraid it will then take me a long time to accomplish what i can now do in seconds. What are the system requirements for windows 10???



There is a brief "learning curve" with moving to W10...just like anything else that is new.  However, it really isn't that bad.  As I recall, it took about 2 hours to do the download and installation, and I probably fooled around with W10 for an hour or two before I found how to navigate in/out of the stuff I commonly use.  Then, over a period of days, I probably spent another 3 or 4 hours poking around to find virtually everything in the system.  Now, I feel as good with W10 as I ever did with W7, and actually prefer it.  The trick is to find a time when you can make the transition without having to hurry....a rainy day, when you are going to be able to spend some quality time, uninterrupted..,for example.  

Insofar as system requirements are concerned...virtually any system made during the past decade should handle W10 with no problems.  Here's the MS requirements.....

http://www.microsoft.com/en-US/windows/windows-10-specifications#sysreqs


----------



## Son_of_Perdition (Mar 14, 2016)

Or on the other had, you could,

http://linux.softpedia.com/blog/del...hipping-with-ubuntu-preinstalled-501649.shtml 

The 'Skylake' technology that is mentioned in the article is the newer chip that is currently being installed in new units from chip makers Intel, AMD,,,etc.  MicroSoft made an announcement several months back that they will phase out all support over time and focus their efforts on the 'Skylake' system.  They said after phasing out support, if a user calls the first question will be, 'What chip is installed?' giving only support that technology.


----------



## Don M. (Mar 15, 2016)

More and more people are reporting incidents of W10 installing on their PC's without authorization.  

http://www.computerworld.com/articl...-10-arrives-while-their-backs-are-turned.html

It's going to happen, eventually, so it seems a better alternative to install W10 when convenient...rather than letting MS make the decision for you.


----------



## tnthomas (Mar 15, 2016)

Son_of_Perdition said:


> Or on the other had, you could,
> 
> http://linux.softpedia.com/blog/del...hipping-with-ubuntu-preinstalled-501649.shtml
> 
> The 'Skylake' technology that is mentioned in the article is the newer chip that is currently being installed in new units from chip makers Intel, AMD,,,etc.  MicroSoft made an announcement several months back that they will phase out all support over time and focus their efforts on the 'Skylake' system.  They said after phasing out support, if a user calls the first question will be, 'What chip is installed?' giving only support that technology.




Thanks for the link, SoP... I've been considering a new laptop,and the [FONT=museo_sans]Dell XPS 13 developer edition laptop has come up, in conversation.   Nice to see Dell once again offering Linux; of course any laptop will run Linux, with a little encouragement. 

Regarding the future of Microsoft's Windows- I had hoped by now that Redmond would have gotten 'onboard' with the rest of the software community, and adopted a unix-like OS model, along the lines that Apple followed in migrating to the BSD based OS X.

MS does participate in open-source solutions and standards, maybe it's a "ray-of-light" for Microsoft to be a better contributor to the industry.

Microsoft: GitHub

[/FONT]


----------



## Butterfly (Mar 15, 2016)

I'm stickin' to Windows 7 until I HAVE to upgrade.


----------



## Don M. (Mar 16, 2016)

Butterfly said:


> I'm stickin' to Windows 7 until I HAVE to upgrade.



That time may be coming sooner than you realize.  MS is making the upgrade to W10 easier, and almost transparent, and about the Only way to stop it is to completely turn Off the Windows Update.  

https://www.yahoo.com/tech/why-hell-wouldn-t-upgrade-101534887.html


----------



## AprilSun (Mar 16, 2016)

Microsoft may be "shooting their selves in the foot" by forcing it onto people. My friend and her husband called me the other day almost in panic. His laptop was installing Windows 10 without his permission. He was about to throw the thing out the door but I talked him out of that. I told him if he didn't like it, I could format it and put it back to how it was when he purchased it. I also told him he's suppose to have the option of going back to his previous Windows version within 30 days or so but a lot of people have had trouble with it even doing that so that might not work. I also told him how Microsoft is forcing it onto people so he might not have caused it to do this and it sounds like he probably didn't. He told me today he doesn't like Windows 10 but he hasn't asked me to change it for him yet. I've worked on their computers before so he knows I'm here if he needs me.


----------



## Mike (Mar 16, 2016)

Windows 7 & I suppose Windows 8.1 will be supported
until 2020 according to Microsoft, so there is no rush.

As stated above you have 30 days to go back to your
old system if you don't like Windows 10.

You should check you system and copy the product
licence/code number in case you have problems, I did
with my hard disc and had to fit a new one, more than
30 days after I installed W10.
I had to put the W8.1 in as that was the system that
came with the PC, so I needed the code.

If you don't know where to find the code using your
existing system, get a copy of "Belarc Advisor", it is
free, it will show you everything that is in your machine
plus all their licence codes.

Mike.


----------



## Don M. (Mar 16, 2016)

It seems that most people are frustrated when they first go to W10...but most I know who have stuck with it for a couple of weeks, and learned how to get around in it, seem quite pleased, and I'm not aware of anyone I know who has backtracked to W7 or 8.  I understand the frustration, and those who have it installed by MS "unannounced" are probably Really upset, but I would recommend that people give it a try.  Personally, I like it.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Mar 17, 2016)

Don M. said:


> That time may be coming sooner than you realize.  MS is making the upgrade to W10 easier, and almost transparent, and about the Only way to stop it is to completely turn Off the Windows Update.
> 
> https://www.yahoo.com/tech/why-hell-wouldn-t-upgrade-101534887.html



I have had windows update turned off for Months now. I also have Update “*KB 3035583*” hidden. There seems to be other updates coming around that have Win10 hidden in them. Here is a list:

*KB2952664
KB2977759
KB2990214
KB3021917
KB3022345
KB3035583
KB3046480
KB3050265
KB3065987
KB3068708
KB3075249
KB3075851
KB3080149 
KB3083324
KB3083710 
KB3123862

If anyone has any more please add them..Thanks
*


----------



## Bullie76 (Mar 17, 2016)

Butterfly said:


> I'm stickin' to Windows 7 until I HAVE to upgrade.



Same here. Windows 7 works fine so see no reason to change until I buy a new computer(hopefully not before 2020).


----------



## Aurora (Mar 18, 2016)

Are you guys talking about buying a windows 7 or 10 or uploading a windows from the internet for free?
There are sites that offer free windows and I have not used them. In fact I have no windows at all on my
computer. I used to have 2003. 2016 is out now in stores.

Anyone know how to get windows 2007 or 2010 for free? Is it easy to install? What sites are reliable?


By the way, this post belongs in the computers dept of forum.


----------



## Gail.S (Mar 18, 2016)

Sorry, Aurora, I didn't realize there was a 'computer dept.' until it was already posted and was getting responses.


----------



## Son_of_Perdition (Mar 19, 2016)

Here's a link I run onto from Yahoo, it may or may not be your answer to helping stay with what current OS you have on your Windows machine

https://www.yahoo.com/tech/don-t-want-anything-windows-131539843.html

I didn't do much reading, so can't say whether it's just an advertisement or more involved.


----------



## AprilSun (Mar 19, 2016)

Son_of_Perdition said:


> Here's a link I run onto from Yahoo, it may or may not be your answer to helping stay with what current OS you have on your Windows machine
> 
> https://www.yahoo.com/tech/don-t-want-anything-windows-131539843.html
> 
> I didn't do much reading, so can't say whether it's just an advertisement or more involved.



GWX Control Panel really works and is a lifesaver if you don't want Windows 10. I've used it on 3 different computers and it has gotten rid of the nag popups, etc. and fixed it where it won't upgrade if I don't want it to. This was my choice about the upgrades but if I change my mind, I can run it again and have it to change it back. I have also used it to set up my friends computers so Windows 10 can't sneak in on them like it did previously on one of their computers. There are many more forums where people are talking about this great utility. I don't want Windows 10 and I resent the fact of Microsoft trying to sneak it in on us and that is what they're doing to some of us whether we want it or not. They had said "we had a choice" but my friend didn't have a choice. It just started installing without his permission. At first I had thought he must have clicked on something, but a few days after that, I was reading of too many more people that this had happened to during the same time. That many people will not make the same mistake at the same time this happened to him.


----------



## Mike (Mar 19, 2016)

Aurora said:


> Are you guys talking about buying a windows 7 or 10 or uploading a windows from the internet for free?
> There are sites that offer free windows and I have not used them. In fact I have no windows at all on my
> computer. I used to have 2003. 2016 is out now in stores.
> 
> ...



Hi Aurora, I think that you are referring to Microsoft Office and not Windows,
two different things.

Windows is the Microsoft Operating system and MS Office is self explanatory
for all things connected to writing, book-keeping, presentations etc., these
are programmes.

The only way that I know how to get MS Office for free, is if you are a student
and have an Email address at a learning center, then somehow you will get it for
free, I haven't got a free one, so I don't know how.

I am still using MS Office 2003, but you can get a free reader for the latest
Power Point.

Mike.


----------

